# Berlin library, reverb



## pizzarco (Jul 22, 2020)

I have been exporting the stems of the Berlin library, strings, brass, but there still seems to be reverb (more than I would like) on them even though I turn it off for each stave before exporting. Does anyone else find this? I presume that is just how they are constructed (the room). For listening directly in SP, I have the reverb setting for each stave set to various levels, but want more control (less wet) in my DAW.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 22, 2020)

I guess you already use the close-mics right? ... I dont own the Berlin Libraries but they were recorded for that sound in the Teldex Scoring Stage - so there will be even a little room on all mic-positions I think.


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 23, 2020)

The way I understood it, all of the sample libraries in Staffpad have been reduced to one single mic position, usually the tree mic corresponding to where the conductor would be. This includes a room sound that can not be done away with.


----------



## pizzarco (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks, I thought this was what was happening. Does anyone with other string and brass libraries hear less room (reverb at zero) Than the Berlin series after export? I’m not expecting totally dry, but near there would be better, although I’m loving the Berlin series.

Is the compression applied to the exported stems? (I have not had time to check).
Also I was thinking a Setting for having the reverb settings applied or not in Preferences would be useful, rather than having to turn them off individually when exporting.


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes, I think the mixer UI needs a bit of work. But I am confident we will get all of these things, because all of the hints and news I heard about forthcoming changes really were always about things that I found useful. I guess the mixer is on the list somewhere. 

I have the Spitfire chamber strings. If you check out the standard version walkthrough videos on Spitfires product website, you will probably find an example of what the mic positions sound like. Check out the Decca tree there. If you can't find it, I could post an example in the next days. I guess, as the section is smaller in Chamber strings, you might get a little closer, but I frankly don't know and can't compare, yet. 

About the compressor, I need to test that, too - but my guess is yes. The other day I exported something with compressor on and had the impression that the make up gain was baked into the stem. If you test it quicker than I do, tell us! Would be interested to know for sure


----------



## brandowalk (Jul 23, 2020)

muratkayi said:


> About the compressor, I need to test that, too - but my guess is yes. The other day I exported something with compressor on and had the impression that the make up gain was baked into the stem. If you test it quicker than I do, tell us! Would be interested to know for sure



I asked SP about the stem export and how the master gain and compression affected things. Here is what was replied (hopefully it is okay to repost here as I found it helpful).

"The gain staging is basically:

staff level -> master bus, gain controlled by the "volume" slider in the app settings -> compression -> fast limiter.

The idea behind this chain is that you can feed the compressor hotter or quieter signals depending on the type of music you're working on.

Stem export follows the same signal path, but of course you might not hear as much compression applied, since you're effectively feeding the compressor an individual signal - mostly likely quieter than the combined signal."


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 24, 2020)

That is helpful! The fast limiter explains the soft clipping I noticed when I kinda overdid the compression on a piece with high dynamics


----------



## pizzarco (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you for the information about compression.
David has replied: definitely turn off (zero %) reverb for each track, but in the future more libraries are coming in different spaces including a dry option.
I'm hoping in there is an overall swap option (like we have for changing instruments) where we can swap from one library's space to its dry equivalent if there are both, so we don't have to change each instruments reverb for export each time.


----------



## brandowalk (Jul 28, 2020)

pizzarco said:


> Thank you for the information about compression.
> David has replied: definitely turn off (zero %) reverb for each track, but in the future more libraries are coming in different spaces including a dry option.
> I'm hoping in there is an overall swap option (like we have for changing instruments) where we can swap from one library's space to its dry equivalent if there are both, so we don't have to change each instruments reverb for export each time.


Do mean it is expected that there will be coming libraries with different mic options available? Or a library that is dry (vs other libraries)?


----------



## pizzarco (Jul 28, 2020)

There was no mention of mic options.

To quote: "we will have different reverb styles coming up in the future (think "large hall" "small hall" "chamber" "plate" etc.) One of those presets will be none" 

So reading my previous post, I might have implied dry sample libraries, but it sounds like they will be adding a reverb engine (with those various settings) but where it can be turned off, dry, leaving you with the samples as they come when not applying any reverb to each instrument. Which should make it easier to use this reverb as composing/arranging, (with all instruments on zero %), then set it to dry when exporting (meaning you do not need to laboriously go through each instrument's reverb setting).

I am hoping for various mic library options and various rooms (including dry samples) coming, but I'm quite pleased with what I can achieve with mainly the Berlin series.


----------

